
Men In Tech - troygoode
http://blog.wekeroad.com/2012/05/11/men-in-tech
======
troygoode
I like Rob's piece here - it certainly made me put myself into a woman's shoes
more than I have in the past.

That said, it seems like this "brogrammer" thing may be getting a bit
overblown. I'm certain that it is a real thing, but it can't really be as
common as the litany of articles about it make it sound, can it? Maybe I don't
see it as much because I'm on the East Coast?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Consider immature littleboy behavior is everywhere. Its not More prevalent in
programming, and this is not an issue, or any more of an issue than anywhere
else.

Still, its good to recognize a problem in your own house, and this is as good
a place (HN) as any to look into the dirty corners of our industry.

